# Trail River Campground Alaska



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

We got back yesterday from four days here. It is a National Park Service campground in Chugach National Forest. It has 91 well maintained and fairly level sites, some with great views. This year it is all first come first served which is good. It also has Kenai Lake access and is right next to the Trail River.

I will have to say this is one of the nicer primitive campgrounds we have stayed at and the camp host was very friendly. I will post some pictures soon in my gallery.

Lance

PS It is located at mile 24 of the Seward Highway.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds like a nice trip. Looking forward to seeing some pics. See you in 2 weeks.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

That is one I did not know about. Nice to know when the camp sites were really full this past weekend. Thnaks for the tip!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

AKvagabond said:


> That is one I did not know about. Nice to know when the camp sites were really full this past weekend. Thnaks for the tip!


They filled up Thursday Night. We got there around two and reserved two spots. We then drove to Seward hoping to score a spot there. No luck, so headed back, good thing. Was much nicer staying there than in Seward at a park where you are elbow to elbow.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

OK, I finally uploaded pictures from this trip to my server. Over 100 so I am gonna just post the link.
Trail River Campground Pictures.

I haven't had time to resize them to fit in my album here.


----------

